# Accident while app is off?



## johnkins (Jun 12, 2017)

For an accident with no injuries or fatalities that one is in while not online for Uber or any other Rideshare company is one required to report the accident to Uber anyway? If not, when uber runs its annual background check and they find out you were in an accident on your own will they can you?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

johnkins said:


> For an accident with no injuries or fatalities that one is in while not online for Uber or any other Rideshare company is one required to report the accident to Uber anyway? If not, when uber runs its annual background check and they find out you were in an accident on your own will they can you?


Hopefully somebody will have a better answer, because I'm just going to ask a question. Does NY have a dollar figure in repairs after which a report must be filed with the state, and does the damage in your case exceed that minimum?
CA has a $750 minimum IIRC. Insurance companies can file for the drivers here.

From what I have read here, Uber deactivates drivers temporarily until the car is fixed, but unless there is something in your TOS agreement with them about a requirement to report off app accidents, it wouldn't seem to be a cause for dismissal. OTOH, this is Uber we're talking about. Good luck.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

nope... tell them as little as possible when the app is off...or even on... and you have no pax.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Property Damage

Rent a taxi till your car is fixed or replaced. If replaced, upload proper documentation, so your pax don't snitch on you.


----------



## johnkins (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone on here been in an accident while not online and still passed the re-background check?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, I have. No points on my record.


----------



## johnkins (Jun 12, 2017)

No, I didn't get any points either. I don't think!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

johnkins said:


> No, I didn't get any points either. I don't think!


 Give it a month, then check your records.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

It's really plain and simple. In New York outside of the 5 boroughs it is it a violation of your personal insurance policy to drive for Uber or Lyft. You're not going to get that information from Uber or Lyft because then they would have no drivers because ride-sharing insurance is not available in any cities other than the five Burroughs. This company is so shady. You would almost think Governor Cuomo is the president of uber in New York state. Uber is the biggest campaign contribution to Governor Cuomo's platform. Now you know why.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Property Damage
> 
> Rent a taxi till your car is fixed or replaced. If replaced, upload proper documentation, so your pax don't snitch on you.


As if cab most companies just hand out cars like they're candy. We won't lease you a cab unless you've past the city FBI check, a 10 year driving record check and past the cities WRITTEN test.

You'll find it pretty hard to lease a cab, if you also "Uber," from our company. But you will find Uber drivers we've fired driving for Uber since their "standards" are about as low as you can get. "Breathing? You're hired. Here's your sticker."


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> As if cab most companies just hand out cars like they're candy. We won't lease you a cab unless you've past the city FBI check, a 10 year driving record check and past the cities WRITTEN test.
> 
> You'll find it pretty hard to lease a cab, if you also "Uber," from our company. But you will find Uber drivers we've fired driving for Uber since their "standards" are about as low as you can get. "Breathing? You're hired. Here's your sticker."


 WE have state background checks with 10 year driving history.

But Uber has a bunch of freaking geriatrics about to loose their social security when the 1099s get reported, Lol!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> WE have state background checks with 10 year driving history.
> 
> But Uber has a bunch of freaking geriatrics about to loose their social security when the 1099s get reported, Lol!


You suggested that he/she should just go rent a taxi. What I'm saying is you can't just walk into a cab company and say, "rent me a car because a guy on Uber People told me to." We have a federal check, not a state check. We have a drivers test too. If people can drive for Uber who fail to meet OUR standards, Uber must not be checking very hard.

Just to be absolutely clear...there is no way in hell that even YOU, a former taxi driver in Tennessee, will get a car from us without jumping through the same hoops other taxi drivers must do. If you can't pass ours, you shouldn't be able to pass Ubers either. Their bar is set REALLY low.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> You suggested that he/she should just go rent a taxi. What I'm saying is you can't just walk into a cab company and say, "rent me a car because a guy on Uber People told me to." We have a federal check, not a state check. We have a drivers test too. If people can drive for Uber who fail to meet OUR standards, Uber must not be checking very hard.
> 
> Just to be absolutely clear...there is no way in hell that even YOU, a former taxi driver in Tennessee, will get a car from us without jumping through the same hoops other taxi drivers must do. If you can't pass ours, you shouldn't be able to pass Ubers either. Their bar is set REALLY low.


Different laws for different regions. The OP is in Long Island. I drove a cab these past two weeks with just an MVR for the companies insurance. All that other stuff was forthcoming if I stayed long enough.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

First of all you need to get a license from the city of which you want to drive a taxi for. You must present that license to the taxi cab company that you are trying to rent the car from. If you don't have a City License as a driver you cannot lease or rent a taxi cab in New York. Uber also does not allow taxi to work for them. After you have a city drivers license to drive a taxi, only then can you present that to the taxi cab company. That company will take your driver's license and your taxi license and submit it to their insurance company. It is the insurance company's discretion whether or not you can rent the taxi cab. So anybody who says they drove for Uber in a taxi cab is a liar. Uber's background check is a joke. I believe in New York state it is done by the Department of Motor Vehicles. All they require is that you are not on the sex offender list and that you have not had a DWI in the last 3 years. Other than that you are a Uber driver.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> But Uber has a bunch of freaking geriatrics about to loose their social security when the 1099s get reported, Lol!


No, wrong. Social Security is NOT welfare.

SS benefits are a retirement plan, and* you don't lose them if you continue to work* - in fact if you continue to work your benefits will increase in future years (benefit amounts are based on past earned income).



phillipzx3 said:


> You suggested that he/she should just go rent a taxi. What I'm saying is you can't just walk into a cab company and say, "rent me a car because a guy on Uber People told me to." We have a federal check, not a state check. We have a drivers test too. If people can drive for Uber who fail to meet OUR standards, Uber must not be checking very hard.
> 
> Just to be absolutely clear...there is no way in hell that even YOU, a former taxi driver in Tennessee, will get a car from us without jumping through the same hoops other taxi drivers must do. If you can't pass ours, you shouldn't be able to pass Ubers either. Their bar is set REALLY low.


I don't know what Uber is required to do in Oregon. In California it is only a DMV check, and a 7 year criminal check, and a sex offenders check.

In California in order to transport unaccompanied minors, a federal trust line check is required. Timeshares like HopSkipDrive and Zum do those.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> SS benefits are a retirement plan, and* you don't lose them if you continue to work* - in fact if you continue to work your benefits will increase in future years (benefit amounts are based on past earned income).


I think it depends on whether you have reached your full retirement age. If you start drawing early, they take away $1 in benefits for each $2 you earn over $16,920.00. That's not likely to affect many Uber/Lyft drivers with that current threshold.
If they do penalize you, they track it and increase your benefit later to give it back to you.

When I started drawing early the threshold was much lower, and I had to keep monthly records of earnings. Maybe that had to do with the time of year I began drawing, but they didn't ever reduce my benefit. I'm still paying in, but I don't think I earn enough to get an increase in my check.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Perhaps you misunderstood what I said Social Security I meant SSD Social Security disability which is just a step up from welfare in New York. Anybody can get SSD all they have to tell him is I have a headache and you're good for a check. You are not allowed to work when you are on SSD.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Taxi tony said:


> Perhaps you misunderstood what I said Social Security I meant SSD Social Security disability which is just a step up from welfare in New York. Anybody can get SSD all they have to tell him is I have a headache and you're good for a check. You are not allowed to work when you are on SSD.


I'm going to assume that you are replying to my post number 16 above. Well, for starters I was responding to a post by DrivingForYou, who was in turn quoting FormerTaxiDriver. Please read your own posts. You made no mention of Social Security retirement or disability benefits. Maybe you use several accounts here or have multiple personalities?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think it depends on whether you have reached your full retirement age. If you start drawing early, they take away $1 in benefits for each $2 you earn over $16,920.00. That's not likely to affect many Uber/Lyft drivers with that current threshold.
> If they do penalize you, they track it and increase your benefit later to give it back to you.
> 
> When I started drawing early the threshold was much lower, and I had to keep monthly records of earnings. Maybe that had to do with the time of year I began drawing, but they didn't ever reduce my benefit. I'm still paying in, but I don't think I earn enough to get an increase in my check.


Yes, definitely a difference if you haven't reached full retirement age.


----------

